# Fan cable splitter needed



## Pinksteady (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi all,

I am looking for a RPM splitter cable that will allow one fan RPM lead to be split into 2, so that one can go into the motherboard fan connector, and the other into my additional fan controller (Thermaltake Hardcano 13), that sits in a CD-drive bay.

This is because currently the fan on my CPU (Arctic Cooling Freezer64) is plugged into the fan controller, and therefore every time my PC boots, I get a CPU fan error because the motherboard thinks the fan isn't working/plugged in. I need to be able to plug the fan into both, just to shut the motherboard up and allow the fan controller to continue to do its job.

I have looked on a lot of sites and still can't find this lead. There are many which are similar, but not exactly as I specified. I am sure lots of people must have had this problem too, can anyone help me find where to buy some of these leads?

Cheers all


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Check in your BIOS.
You should be able to disable the CPU fan warning.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I had to disable that in my BIOS because the CPU fan controller kept turning the fan off. That's not cool! I got a new case that had thermal monitoring and used the lead it had to control my CPU and case fans. Works fantastically now.


----------

